# 1050 Wiring



## jd5150 (Jun 8, 2021)

Good morning. I have a 1050 that my Dad recently gave me. Seems to be a solid tractor, and I use it mainly for bush-hogging and grading. Was recently diagnosing a no-start issue, and noticed the wiring harness is in pretty bad shape between critters and previous owner hackery. My question is, is anybody aware of a vendor that builds and sells complete wiring harnesses for these?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello jd5150,

I found one outfit that will build you a harness, but they don't have a pattern for a 1050. You will have to send them your harness to copy, and they'll make you one. Company ID as follows:

Agri-Services
13899 North Road
Alden, New York 14004
716-937-6618
www.wiringharnesses.com


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Alternatively, you can cut the harness sheathing and replace wires one at a time to build your own harness. When you are done, wrap the wires with spiral plastic sheathing to make it a professional looking job.


----------

